# uinstall apps on zte blade



## redhughesy (Oct 9, 2012)

When I go into Settings-Applications-Manage applications-"any application", the uninstall button is always darkened out so that I can't select it. Thus I am unable to uninstall any applications from the phone. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What type of App are you trying to uninstall?


----------



## redhughesy (Oct 9, 2012)

You will probably think that I am stupid, but I am not sure what you mean by "what type of app". In this instance I was trying to unistall the news and weather app that came installed on the phone. However I have checked and I don't seem able to uninstall any of the apps. I haven't downloaded any. They were all preinstalled.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You cant uninstall preinstalled apps. The phone carrier doesn't allow it.


----------

